# Lost Radio presets on iDrive



## arlowood (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi there
Strange problems this am while driving my 2015 model F45 218d Active Tourer. Chose to switch radio programme by selecting preset on dashboard. Message appeared at top of iDrive screen - "No signal". Same happened for all other stations I had set up as presets.

Went into the Radio option on the iDrive menu and navigated to the station I wanted and it played no problem at all. Read on another thread that a system reboot on the iDrive could cure the issue. Tried that (held the on/off button for abt 25secs) but no joy. Presets are still not working - giving a "no signal" message for each.

Can still navigate to each station separately using the radio menu but it is a faff while driving.

Any experience out there with this issue before I call BMW to check it over?


----------



## Erin14 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm having the exact same problem as the you! Just got my one series and I'm so frustrated with the idrive. Did you get this sorted? I've tried swapping keys, saving over and over again - nothing saves and always says no signal until I manually put a station on.


----------



## arlowood (Oct 30, 2011)

Erin14 said:


> I'm having the exact same problem as the you! Just got my one series and I'm so frustrated with the idrive. Did you get this sorted? I've tried swapping keys, saving over and over again - nothing saves and always says no signal until I manually put a station on.


Hi Erin

In my case the problem appeared to cure itself.

After the incident I reported I drove home and garaged the car overnight. The following day I called up the individual stations on the iDrive "Radio" setting and re-installed them as presets using the numbered buttons as before. Since then they have been problem free except for a couple of isolated incidents when the "No Signal" message has appeared. In those cases I just re-installed the preset and all was fine

My guess is that it is a software glitsch.

If you are having no success at all I would be inclined to take the car back to your dealer and get them to sort it. Could be a more serious iDrive software issue that needs a patch or basic re-install to solve


----------

